

In Praise of the Office Kegerator - josh_fyi
http://pando.com/2013/12/21/in-praise-of-the-office-kegerator-the-future-of-better-jobs/

======
mehmedrecip
Marx would say -- this is taking us back to the old pre-capitalist days.
Capitalism reduced the employer/worker relation to money alone. Now, in the
leading edge, it's not just a lotta money, it's ski days, free lunch, and
beeeeer!

Is that a step forward or a step backwards?

------
amys
I saw this article on Pando when it came out yesterday, and you've nicely
explained something that I've been wondering about. There has to be some
explanation to the beer trend other than frat-boy insanity (and yes, I like a
good brew too). I think you've hit it.

------
amarantha
The SV kegerator the equivalent of the old mahogany desk -- a new status
symbol. But at least it's for everyone in the company, not just the boss with
the corner office.

------
Rastadog
I wish they'd just hand over more money, or at least let us choose -- get the
coffee, the massages, etc., which the company buys at a discount, or else get
the money.

